
Apex Software Platform Released – Modern Day Wordpress Replacement - Apex_Platform
Hi everyone,<p>After two years of hard work, Apex Software Platform is finally complete.  It&#x27;s basically meant as a modern day replacement to Wordpress, built-in support for redis, horizontal scaling via RabbitMQ, redis, internal web socket server, is PSR compliant, and more.<p>Completely open source and free to the world.  Check it out at:
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apex-platform.org&#x2F;<p>Quick Youtube video explaining myself at:
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;B8SNUCHa_tA<p>Please check it out, and let me know what you think.  Any questions, don&#x27;t hesitate to ask.
======
theantichris
If you're promoting a CMS you might want to fix your broken styles and images.

~~~
Apex_Platform
Ohhh, you gotta be kidding me.

Life decided to play a funny joke on me 3 years ago, and make me blind. I
hired a designer in Floida, and through he took care of that.

Can you give me some tips on what exactly is broken? e

------
dave123456
What a load of SPAM!

~~~
Apex_Platform
Not spam at all. This is 2 years of hard work, with 19 years of experience
combined, and open source. I don't know, I'm an old man of 38 years, so maybe
I'm a bit old school.

Check it out though. It's good software.

